# Which is better yusra or Al Nafees med



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

Friends I am little confused which one is better 
And what was the closing merit for last year 
Also faculty and other benefits as well as demerits


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

I think all nafees is better than yusra 
some of our seniors will surely explain it to us


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

HEC gave Isra University in Hyderabad, rank #6 in _*medical*_ category last year.

Al Nafees Medical College is one of the campuses of Isra University.

HEC gave Bahria University in Islamabad, rank #15 in _*general*_ category last year.

Yusra is affiliated with Bahria University.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

I've seen both. And al nafees is way better in terms of the campus and building. 
Faculty im so unsure about. 
Any senior might help. 
Please tell us about the environment.


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Al nafees is in a bad location. It's in such a deep area. It takes forever to get there from The F sectors in Islamabad


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah. Thats right. Rawal is just alongside islamabad express highway. 
The patient flow is less in al nafees hospital, but at the same time rawal has a small building in which the basement is college and top three floors are hospitAl. Very conjested. 

So i'm confused, where to go? Does housejob counts more or the faculty and environment. 
Please help


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

I think both are important 

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

kobefan234 said:


> Al nafees is in a bad location. It's in such a deep area. It takes forever to get there from The F sectors in Islamabad



Kobefan234, in which medical college are you studying?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

asadsultankhan said:


> Kobefan234, in which medical college are you studying?


i applied to KMC AMC. Al nafees I applied to. Frontier medical I applied to. Hopefully I get admission into one of these. I prefer KMC since I'm from Peshawar. Al nafees is good but location sucks. IMDC also sucks location wise. Frontier also sucks location wise. I would have applied to shifa but my SAT 2 Chem wasn't 650 ;(


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh. Right. Hope for the best!

- - - Updated - - -

Have you visited frontier and al nafees in person? 
If yes, then how will you rank both these colleges in terms of faculty, studies nd environment?


----------



## kobefan234 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah I have visited nafees and frontier in person. When I went to submit my application faculty and students were not present. It was like a ghost town for both. All I did was submit my applications.


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

why not in IIMC ? its in rawalpindi


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Farhan Nitrate said:


> why not in IIMC ? its in rawalpindi


admissions are stopped this year. its on PMDC website!


----------



## Farhan Nitrate (Oct 14, 2014)

No ,admission will be open soon..


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

asadsultankhan said:


> admissions are stopped this year. its on PMDC website!


On PMDC's facebook page, the last post talking about restricted admissions doesn't include IIMC.



Farhan Nitrate said:


> No ,admission will be open soon..


Admissions for Riphah are currently open.


----------



## asadsultankhan (Feb 7, 2015)

Feline said:


> On PMDC's facebook page, the last post talking about restricted admissions doesn't include IIMC.
> 
> 
> 
> Admissions for Riphah are currently open.



last date to apply?


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

asadsultankhan said:


> last date to apply?


Check this link out. https://www.riphah.edu.pk/admissions/admissions-schedule


----------

